# Big Nog Sig Request



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Now I'm in a bit of a bind with points atm since I lost them all on Rampage but I'll still rep all attempts. 


The Request: Big Nog Sig request (I haven't seen too many of them if any)

Pics: Any single shot of him really. I wouldnt mind if it was just one picture of him with a cool background. But if you think pictures in the background look cool go for it.

Title: Minotauro

Sub-Text: SimplyNate

Colors: Whatever really matches the picuture of Nog. 

Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO

Thanks to whoever attempts.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's something I threw together. Let me know if you like it or want any changes done.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

It looks cool. But I'd rather have Minotauro as the title as stated in the request. So if you could switch positons of SimplyNate and Minotauro and make the text on Minotauro bigger and SimplyNate smaller. That would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

If the hight on that was alot more shorter, and the width a little smaller, that would look awesomer.

PS: This isn't about it exceding the size limit, it's just that it would look very very good if the hight was shorter. It would look more like a banner than a poster.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll switch up the fonts for you and make it a little shorter like plazz was saying.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here it is with the font switched up... 










I made it smaller like plazz said...










and this is the smaller one with a different font (I think this is the best one)...










Hopefully you like one of them.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Good stuff mj. I like the 3rd one.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Composure said:


> Good stuff mj. I like the 3rd one.


Thanks, I like the 3rd one the best too. The other font didn't really go well with it that's why I changed it.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot I think I will go with the third. For some reason someone gave me a bunch of points... *cough* Composure *cough* so I'll send some points your way.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Thanks a lot I think I will go with the third. For some reason someone gave me a bunch of points... *cough* Composure *cough* so I'll send some points your way.


You stole them. Well I gave them to you, but stealing sounds alot more fun.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Why'd you give them to me in the first place? lol


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Why'd you give them to me in the first place? lol


You had none, so I thought I would be friendly.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

but now you have none... lol Quite the perdiciment.

There you go. lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the points. I'm glad you like the sig.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Speaking of sigs MJ I noticed your background color is slightly off as I can still see the rectangle around it. I am not sure if that is by design or not though.

Anyways thanks again for the sig.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Speaking of sigs MJ I noticed your background color is slightly off as I can still see the rectangle around it. I am not sure if that is by design or not though.
> 
> Anyways thanks again for the sig.


That's the border.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Carry on then lol.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Speaking of sigs MJ I noticed your background color is slightly off as I can still see the rectangle around it. I am not sure if that is by design or not though.
> 
> Anyways thanks again for the sig.


Are you talking about my sig or yours? If it's yours it's because I put a black border. If you don't like that I'll get rid of it for you.

If it's mine you are talking about then Composure's color code for the forum is off since I used the one he gave in the sig tips thread.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't see an outline on your current sig mj. Must be my monitor resolution or something.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't see one either. I think he's talking about the border on the sig I made for him.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

No I was talking about your sig I can see a rectangle surrounding Just Scrap but it could be beacause you wanted it like that. Or my montior is just crappy.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think it's the coloring on your monitor. It's supposed to be the background color of the forum so it looks like it's Just Scrap with no border. I used the code for the forum so I think it's just our monitors being a little different.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Yeah that's odd it just looks slightly darker. I've need a new monitor for a while lol.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol maybe the contrast or something on your monitor is off.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Maybe but the strange thing is it looked fine for all the other ones that use the pop out effect. Maybe I just haver super natural powers all of a sudden that lets me see slight color variation, I'm sure that will come in handy!

I am just going to see what happens if I change the background color.

According to Adobe Phototshop CS3 you are using dce3e7 and the forum is using e0e6ea. Odd...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol i'm sure it would come in handy someway.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

That to me looks like it matches the forum color. According to the color picker on CS3 it was a little off. Does it look any different to you?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks the exact same as the one in my sig. I can't tell any difference. 

I'm gonna try to print screen and use the eye dropper to see if i get a different color.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Ok let me know what happens. I'm not trying to bug you on it I just want to make sure people are seeing what you want them to see.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You're not bugging me I want them to see it how I wanted it to be seen so i'm glad you said something. 

I used the eye dropper and this is what I got for the color code thing #e0e6ea and that's the same one I have for my current sig. the colors were R: 224, G: 230, B: 234, and O: 255. Is that the same as what you have?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> You're not bugging me I want them to see it how I wanted it to be seen so i'm glad you said something.
> 
> I used the eye dropper and this is what I got for the color code thing #e0e6ea and that's the same one I have for my current sig. the colors were R: 224, G: 230, B: 234, and O: 255. Is that the same as what you have?


I got dce3e7 for your current sig and e0e6ea for the forum. 

Your current sig is R: 200, G: 227, B: 231 according to Photoshop CS3. I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's wierd. I'm using paint shop pro X2 so i don't know if that has anything to do with it. I'm gonna use the one you got and see if that makes it look any different to me.

Edit:

I used the code you said mine was set at and I noticed a border around it. It was a little more grey and darker. I had to look at it for a minute to notice it but I definetly could. I set it back to what it was before and didn't see any border. I'm not really sure why it says it's different on yours since I have the code set to the one you said is for the forum. Maybe Composure or someone else can look at mine and see what it is and see if they get the same as you because I want to know whats up with it.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol I wouldn't worry about it too much. It probably just looks different on different monitors.

I figured it out finally. For some strange reason IE changes the color slightly. It looks fine in Firefox... Strange I know.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's wierd that IE does that. I'm using firefox so that's probably why it looks different to me. I'm glad we figured it out.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It has to do with your moniter. And you still have the wrong BGC. Just eyedrop that shit and color fill it.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Well I am at school now so it wasn't my monitor. The color is still off. It matches with the one I changed earlier on both browsers.

Anyways do what you want with it lol.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No, I mean you can see it on some and not others. I think MJ just can't see it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ya plazz to me it looks fine on both my laptop and my moms computer. Here's the color code I got from the eye dropper that I was using. Its the same that compusre posted in the sig help thread. e0e6ea. I really don't know why it shows a border on some and not on others.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is one I whipped up for you real quick.










Resized to 400 X 204


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice stuff Toez. I like the faded border look.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks bro. It's nothing crazy just clean and simple.
I'm digging your new sig. I have liked all the sigs you have made.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Yeah that's cool. I'll definelty use it later! If you don't mind that is.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah it's all good Nate. The one MJ made is great. Have a good week my friend.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I threw a different font in there before I throw the files out. Have a good week man.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Thanks you too. I throw some points your way!


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Thanks you too. I throw some points your way!


Very cool of you Nate, you the man. :thumb02:


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Kind of late but whatever...I felt like making one of Big Nog. Sorry it's not the size you requested; I had to crop it down to make it look better.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Looks cool. He looks badass in that picture for some reason lol.


----------

